# Victoria Beckham: Hot or Not?



## jdepp_84 (Aug 1, 2007)

I like it, but I have to admit, my fee hurt just looking at those shoes!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 1, 2007)

It's cute... That's a seriously sheer bra &amp; shirt though... You don't even have to look "closely" to see the goods LOL!


----------



## semantje (Aug 1, 2007)

i do like it but whats up with hollywood showing their nipples?!


----------



## Sheikah (Aug 1, 2007)

I like it but I can't believe even with the shirt and the bra the nipples are still visible!! It could be something with the flash though, maybe in normal light it's not visible.


----------



## greatnana (Aug 1, 2007)

cute on her


----------



## ivette (Aug 1, 2007)

not bad

she should have worn a bra


----------



## mayyami (Aug 1, 2007)

I don't like how that shirt fits on her... it's a lil awkward.


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 1, 2007)

I like it. Sheerness aside, it looks like something I would wear. I love long tanks


----------



## bCreative (Aug 2, 2007)

Does she own a pair of flats?


----------



## Karren (Aug 2, 2007)

She's hot but her clothes are not!!

Karren


----------



## farris2 (Aug 2, 2007)

she said she never wears flats


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Aug 2, 2007)

I think she looks hott, but bras are good!!


----------



## tadzio79 (Aug 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Sheikah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like it but I can't believe even with the shirt and the bra the nipples are still visible!! It could be something with the flash though, maybe in normal light it's not visible. ITA. it's the flash. although you would think celebrities would check for some mishap like that before stepping out to be photographed, lol


----------



## RachaelMarie (Aug 2, 2007)

Very casual look. It's cute


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 2, 2007)

She still looks trashy to me.. I do like her purse though.


----------



## Aprill (Aug 2, 2007)

opaque bra please!


----------



## Solimar (Aug 2, 2007)

I like it.


----------



## macface (Aug 2, 2007)

She looks cute but I could see her nipples.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Aug 2, 2007)

i dun mind seeing the nipples if theyre good ones lol but her breasts look HARD


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *ivette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif not bad she should have worn a bra

She IS wearing a bra! lol. Either it's a see-through bra, or she's got some craaazy nipples! lol.


----------



## katnahat (Aug 2, 2007)

I like the outfit. It is very flattering to her figure.

Her body is fabulous. If she gained about 5 pounds she would be unreal. She has great boobs too.






Oh, most importantly.....SHE MATCHES!!!!!!!!


----------



## babyangel (Aug 4, 2007)

She looks good in it.



Babyangel


----------



## La_Mari (Aug 5, 2007)

I LOVE IT. I really like the shoes.


----------



## Jessiica69 (Aug 5, 2007)

She looks cute other than how annorexicly skinny she is and her nipples poking through.


----------



## Trisha. (Aug 5, 2007)

She's gorgeous.


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 5, 2007)

Apart from the sheerness of her shirt, I like it, I think she looks great


----------



## Sarah84 (Aug 5, 2007)

i like it. deff something i'd prob wear though id make sure you couldnt see my boobs through my bra


----------



## Sinny1 (Aug 5, 2007)

I think her style for the most part is very fashionable, but id never dare to wear those heels she wears.More power to her!


----------



## Dreama (Aug 5, 2007)

Hot for sure! I agree with everyone else about wearing a bra. It's not that difficult to put one on.


----------



## chocobon (Aug 5, 2007)

I like it!!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Aug 5, 2007)

It's a pretty nice outfit, the niples are a bit distracting though.


----------



## lovefe (Aug 5, 2007)

i like the shoes!!!


----------



## beautynista (Aug 5, 2007)

Everything in that outfit is horrendous, including her overdone tan and portruding nipples!


----------



## sara cassandra (Aug 7, 2007)

the handbag is really Yawnnn!!! to me!!


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Aug 7, 2007)

she's so..."rich" lol!


----------



## GEM5000 (Aug 7, 2007)

not for me


----------



## adrianavanessa (Aug 15, 2007)

I love it. Her hair is 2 cute. I couldn't cut my hair THAT short though!


----------



## Nox (Aug 15, 2007)

She looks good in it, but I would not wear it myself... not my style. Also, I've noticed in SoCal, it is not really considered indecent to wear see-through tops, it's a common occurance I see among young, and old :shudder:.


----------



## KatJ (Aug 15, 2007)

I like it.


----------



## Jessica11212 (Aug 15, 2007)

She looks cute. I know her feet must hurt!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Aug 15, 2007)

I like the outfit.


----------



## princess_20 (Aug 15, 2007)

she is very hot!


----------

